# Plywood exterior door?



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has built/used/recommends a front entry door made out of plywood? I've read a bit about building exterior doors and it seems the big worry is getting everything square, then of course warping over time. I was thinking of having a 3/4" piece of exterior grade plywood at the core of a door, which could then be cut out for windows as needed. then laying on top of both sides of the plywood various more decorative material, say 1/2" thick hardwood strips, that would resemble any design and/or technique you wanted - eg you could add 1/2" x 3" strips that look like rail/stiles, or cross hatches or just about anything else. Exterior glue needs to be used of course, and if you wanted more assurance and it worked for the design, you could make plug or other decorative fasteners. 
Thoughts? could take a lot of headache out of making an exterior door.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I can understand your logic. Plywood isn't really designed to stay "straight" when it's not mounted over the whole surface of the sheet. It's strength is in it's shear strength ability. It is square that I'll give you. I would be afraid that it would wind up looking like a Pringles potato chip. Especially on an exterior application. Just my 2cents. Hopefully some other LJs weigh in. If you do decide to do it post some pics. I'd be interested to know how it holds up.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You need plywood skins over a lattice grid inside. Like a torsion box.
But then, you can just go buy these. They are hollow core doors.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The big doors on my new shop are T1-11 over a frame of 2x material.
Will have to wait to see how it holds up.
I plan to skin the inside after I get them insulated.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Message deleted.


----------



## B0b (Jan 13, 2011)

Did you try it? Did it work out? I am debating doing something similar with 3/4" lauan and some 1/2" mahogany boards to mimic stile and rail for some interior basement doors.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Doors have been made from all sorts of materials. The important thing is finishing. As long as it has a durable finish that excludes moisture penetration, then plywood is just as good as any other material. Any material without a good finish, will fail whether it be solid wood, plywood or steel.


----------

